# Tivo Desktop 2.5.1 & ehrecvr memory leak



## MadCityGuy (Dec 8, 2006)

There was another thread about the Windows Media Center Receiver service having a memory leak when Tivo Desktop 2.4 was installed but I'm now encountering the problem with Vista Ultimate, the Windows Media Center Receiver service (ehrecvr), and Windows Desktop 2.5.1. The PC that's having problems has plenty of horsepower and memory (E6600, 2gb memory). The only "interesting" configuration is that my tuner is ATI TV Wonder 650 PCI which has to be configured in Media Center a two tuners, analog and digital and required a Microsoft hotfix to work.

I didn't see any kind of resolution which is why I'm opening a new thread. Whenever I have Tivo Desktop 2.5.1 installed and start ehrecvr (normally set to start automatically), the service sucks up every byte of available RAM. As soon as I uninstall the Tivo Desktop, the ehrecvr service works fine.

Has anyone resolved this?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

No.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=353988


----------



## MadCityGuy (Dec 8, 2006)

Of course I saw that other thread, but the reference appears to be with Windows XP (MCE) and my problem is with Vista. I'm also interested if anyone has resolved this problem since the last entry on that other thread.


----------



## vicbyrd (Feb 13, 2005)

Just installed Tivo Desktop 2.51 and I am now experiencing the same problem - ehrecvr.exe using over 1.5 GB of my ram.

While installing a dialog window pops up and asks me to stop the Windows Media Center Receiver Service. I did so. Install ran fine. Tivo Desktop works fine. However I can't use my machine because ehrecvr is using all my ram.

I have no solution - sorry. Gonna uninstall Tivo Desktop and hope that fixes the problem.

Will report back.

Scene 2:

Uninstalled v 2.51 - BTW, I've never installed any version of Tivo Desktop on this new Vista (32) build. I have, however, spent 2 weeks learning/tweaking this system to run perfectly.

Uninstall results; while ehrecvr is not hogging 1.5 GB+ of my ram now it is eating 40% plus CPU and slowly consumed 150K of ram - in the last 20 minutes. I'd call that a serious leak.

Fortunately I ghosted prior to installing. So I'm reviving my partition now.

Will report back.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

There are about 10 or so of us that are having this problem. No one seems to give a ****** since it is only a handful of us. I have never been able to use Desktop on my main MediaCenter PC.


----------



## MadCityGuy (Dec 8, 2006)

ah30k and vicbyrd - what tuner boards are you using?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Hauppage (not sure how to spell it).


----------



## vicbyrd (Feb 13, 2005)

Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1600 (Hybrid) - dual tuners (digital & analog) but I'm only using the digital side.

I've been playing around with "DVB-T" TV software. These proggies use WinTV 418 BDA Tuner & Capture drivers which are supplied by Hauppauge and registered during installation of the card. I don't use the WinTV app. Anyway, I've had poor results with most of alternative Vista Media Center (VMC) proggies (ProgDVB, WinClip, AVS TVBox, GBPVR).

Don't know what's going on but something in the loop isn't right. The loop being 2600xt - HVR1600 - Cat 7.10 - etc. All the heavyweights (Adobe, Ulead, VMC) run OK. So every time my machine starts to act funky I re-image my Vista drive back to my last prior installation.

Oh, BTW, I pinned down part of my problem to the Plug and Play service. If I turn it off with MSCONFIG everything works great. Of course half my hardware isn't recognized (NO Catalyst, tuner, even IntelliMouse quits working). Didn't try to troubleshoot beyond the recognition of that fact.

Typical bleeding edge stuff. . .


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

vicbyrd said:


> Typical bleeding edge stuff. . .


This ain't bleeding edge for me! I've had this problems for close to a year now. On at least three revisions of TiVo Desktop. On a WinXP-Home Media Center.


----------



## rwhitetree (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm having the same problems with my HP media center pc. I bet this problem is more wide spread than you think, most people probably haven't traced it back to the tivo desktop and ttg. I installed a microsoft hotfix that initially caused more problems than it fixed, but eventually I got to where the media center receiver service isn't crashing but the huge memory leak is still a problem and Media Center cannot find my tuner cards. My OS is Vista Home Premium. All problematic symptoms went away after uninstalling Tivo Desktop 2.5.2. My solution will be to run it on a PC without the tuner cards.


----------



## choiski (Mar 15, 2002)

Tivo Desktop 2.5.1 caused the same ehrecvr leak on my HP XP Media Center PC. An uninstall didn't fix it, but a rollback with System Restore fixed it.

BTW, does anyone how to get to the TiVo via:

https://192.168.0.2/nowplaying/index.html

It needs to authenticate but I don't know the ID.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

choiski said:


> BTW, does anyone how to get to the TiVo via:
> 
> https://192.168.0.2/nowplaying/index.html
> 
> It needs to authenticate but I don't know the ID.


Username: tivo
Password: <your MAK>


----------



## VideoGrabber (Sep 11, 2003)

Just a quick comment on a memory leak I'm seeing here.

After running a large number of TTG downloads over a period of a day or two, none of the TiVoXXX components appeared to be holding onto a significant amount of memory, though I had seen the TiVoDesktop growing quite large while it was running. I ran out of VM anyway, and with no resources left, nothing would run.

On a hunch, I nuked TivoTransfer.exe (in TaskManager), and my VM allocated dropped 750 MB! in one swoop (that wasn't officially assigned to anyone). Now all I have to do is figure out how to relaunch TivoTransfer, and I can shut it down periodically between Desktop sessions, without having to reboot every day.

- Tim


----------



## rsilvers (Dec 3, 2007)

I have an XP system and Tivo Desktop Plus has been up to 1.5 GB of memory. I am not sure why. Also, it uses up my CPU even when it is not serving anything.


----------



## WizardTom (Oct 5, 2007)

XP MCE (probably vista too). 

Control Panel => Administrative tools => Services

Find Media Center Receiver Service - Right click it and hit properties; you can choose to disable it or manual start only.

This is the only solution I've found


----------



## jbchurchill (Oct 21, 2008)

I've gone so far as to install tivo desktop on a vm so i can kill it and restart.
Is there no work-around?
Am thinking of installing some of the other third party tools...
Thoughts?


----------

